# Vendetta is her name



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Well here a two pictures of my new baby girl. The computer is sooo slow today.









I hope her ears stay this way.









Hope you like them. I will get more of her later.


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Now that is one cute puppy! What a great name! Very cool.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!! She has the sweetest little face and those ears are perfect !! That has to be the cutest black puppy I have ever seen ... She is going to be one good looking girl! Congrats Mikado


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Wow.........

What a cute little girl..


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

That is a GREAT name!
Where'd she come from, she is WAY cute.


----------



## Coletrain (Oct 26, 2008)

She is super cute!


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

She's adorable and I love the name. Her ears are perfect like that. Too cute. Can't wait to watch that one grow.


----------



## melrosdog (Dec 21, 2008)

Very cute puppy. she looks alot like my puppy.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Thank you everyone! I think she is just too cute and no she is NOT spoiled at all. 

My sister saw an ad on the bulletin board at the super market. They brought her to Bemidji for me. Have no idea what bloodline she is as they thought red nose was a bloodline. I love her too much to care about that.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

She's very pretty. Clean slates are always nice too!


----------



## NIKKI (Nov 3, 2008)

AWWWW WHAT A PRETTY LITTLE GIRL!!!!!


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

MY MIKADO said:


> Thank you everyone! I think she is just too cute and no she is NOT spoiled at all.
> 
> My sister saw an ad on the bulletin board at the super market. They brought her to Bemidji for me. Have no idea what bloodline she is as they thought red nose was a bloodline. I love her too much to care about that.


Hey, there's nothing wrong with being spoiled....hehehe


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

ahh great pics!


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

thats awesome! she looks real good


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

Cute pup...love the name.


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

totallly cute!!!!!


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Get anymore pics yet.
I love that there are so many Black dogs now.

I blame Stephanie for that btw lol


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

very cute


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

is she black or is she seal..................... everybody thinks havoc is black but she's really seal!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

AWW SHE IS A CUTIE PIE!!!!! i love her ears!!!!


----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am sooooo jealous. She is ador-a-bull.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Very pretty baby!


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

sw_df27 said:


> is she black or is she seal..................... everybody thinks havoc is black but she's really seal!!!!!!!!!!!


Same thing with Combat. You can't really tell unless he is next to a true black dog or against something black.

Didya get more pics yet? huh huh


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

She is just adorable....can't wait for some more pictures!! *shove,shove, wink, wink*


----------



## JCsmoke (Dec 12, 2008)

SHE'S GEORGOUS


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I promise I will take more pictures tomorrow when my sister can help me. I want some from the ide and she is so full of energy she is always moving. Yes she is black true black.

Thanks for all the nice posts. I love her name too I think it is very fitting for the pitbull.


----------



## shadowwolf (Dec 5, 2008)

Awww! Lil' black darlin'. She is BEAUTIFUL.


----------

